# Byrd Shelix Cutter Head for Dewalt DW735



## CarlR

Thanks for posting. I had no idea that a spiral cutterhead was available for the 735. 
I really like mine but as you mentioned the blade life is pretty short.
Also I may be an exception but changing blades is not fun. The screws that hold the blades were extremely tight. I ended up slotting several of the screws with a wafer cutter so I could turn them out with a screwdriver. Has anyone else experienced this?
I think a Byrd Shelix is on my wish list.
Thanks again.


----------



## ksSlim

Great post, Thanks I see a new cutter head in my future.


----------



## NBeener

I've got the Ridgid R4330-a notch cheaper, and not quite as good as the DW735, so I'm told.

But … it also makes it a bigger stretch to imagine a $350 helical head.

Not that I never think about it, but … at nearly the same price as the planer … a used 20" w/a helical head already in place seems to make more sense, in my case.

Just the notion of being able to turn one cutter head 90 degrees, and have-effectively-a new knife … is pretty cool.

Enjoy !


----------



## drewnahant

I was thinking of one of these for my planer as well, but I had seen people saying that it can leave a striped pattern in the wood, some saying that it was very noticable, and others saying it was more like the cutters just compressed the wood along stripes and became visible when the wood was stained. I talked to the tech support guys from byrd and they said it was because people overtightened the cutters and caused them to cup. anyway, im curious if you see anything like this with it set up from the factory, with all the cutters properly torqued down.


----------



## AttainableApex

man i wish i could buy some


----------



## Oldwest

I've been waiting for years for someone to come out with this? 
How much did you pay and where did you buy it from?


----------



## ChrisForthofer

Drewnahant,

I saw no such evidence of what you described. Everything was properly tightened from the factory. I have yet to stain anything but under very close visual inspection in very good light all I could see are they typical minute waves (120 grit would make them disapear in a blink) that any planer, helical or otherwise, leave in a board. I think it would be pretty clear if the head was "burnishing" the wood and compressing fibers because I would expect those areas to be shiny looking for lack of a better way of saying it. This head certainly cuts and does it very well. As for changing the inserts, we use these types of cutters in metal working. Most manufacturers only recomend 15 to 20 *inch* pounds of torque on the screws that hold the inserts to the cutter body. And yes, overtightening can cause issues if you get too heavy handed.

Another benefit of this head is that the chip collection is better. With the straight knives I would typically get some chips coming back on to the table that would need to be blown off if I was finish dimensioning lumber. Not with this unit, everything goes into the chip collector.

Oldwest,

I got mine from www.holbren.com I paid a $407 for it and no shipping charges. It stings a little for sure, but given that I am working out of a 2 car garage a larger machine with a helical head already installed just isnt practical for me. Someday I will step up but I think this unit will still be used for little jobs as it is portable after all.

Thanks all for your kind words.

Chris.


----------



## ChrisForthofer

Update:

After many more board feet of lumber through the unit with the new head I have an update on the "vibration" I mentioned above. I've concluded it was already there and is now just audible with the quieter head. It turns out it is the top cover resonating.

Chris.


----------



## Petewood

It's a great head. I put one in my DW735 about a year and a half ago, and it's a different planer. Since then, I added one to my Powermatic jointer, purchased a Powermatic 15HH, and even sprung the extra $1400.00 for a 25" one for my Woodmaster.
Never looked back.


----------



## BlankMan

Posted a blog that I guess could be consider a review here so if anyone needs a second opinion…


----------



## GregD

I'm in for 1. I haven't used my planer much except for the past 6 months or so, and I'm still on the original blades. It didn't take long to get a nick in the blades, and it wasn't from a nail or anything AFAIK. And I have gotten a bit of tearout from time to time.


----------



## pintodeluxe

You mention some people remove the blower fan. How do you do that?
If it reduces noise, and still provides adequate dust collection with a D.C. system that would be great.


----------



## dennettfarm

I too sprung for a Byrd Shelix replacement cutter for a DW735 planer. Actually I went out looking for a nice used or refurbished DW735 specifically to upgrade with the Shelix head. The installation process took less than 2 hours as I worked slowly and carefully. It was not mentioned in the instructions but spring loaded locking mechanism which keeps the old cutter head in position for blade changes becomes obsolete with the Shelix installation. Surface quality with this cutter head is beyond belief. I'm very pleased with the upgrade. Now I feel like I need to dump the old Rigid planer I moved to the barn and have two DW375's with Shelix cutters!

I do have one question regarding the DW735 planer. After installation of the Shelix, I've noticed a bit noise in the gearbox on the left side of the planer. (This is the gearbox that is partially removed during the installation procedure and dangles on a single rod.) Everything seems to be in place and running as expected but the noise is a little disconcerting. Is this noise normal for a DW735 or did I make a bad purchase with this used machine?


----------



## pintodeluxe

What kind of noise is it? Did a cover plate rattle loose, or something more serious?


----------



## dennettfarm

I've taken the cover off the left side to inspect the situation. Everything seems to be in place. The chain idler is in place. The rollers work slower and faster, respectively, in 1st and 2nd gear. The sound is something like poorly meshing gears but is it not continuous nor does it have a distinct period. I guess its more like something random bumping around in the gear box. I should stress that this is not a terrible or loud noise but it is not normal sounding to me. I guess the next step is to disassemble the gear box and see if there is a broken tooth or something like that. Maybe this purchase was not such a bargain after all. Never-the-less. the Shelix Cutter is still superb.


----------



## nelsonthwd

This thread is quite old, but i installed the shelix on my 735 yesterday and now have gearbox noise similar to dennettfarm's post. Any thoughts?


----------



## pintodeluxe

First thing I would do is make sure the chain tensioner was properly re-installed, and not missing any components compared to the Dewalt tool manual.

Snap ring was re-installed?


----------



## hobeone

I made an account just to post to this thread. I'm having the same problem and haven't been able to track down what's going on. Everything is seated correctly (as far as I can tell), all snap rings where they should be etc. Everything works and I can feed boards through just fine but it sounds like there's something not meshing quite correctly in the gearbox.


----------



## pintodeluxe

If you post a video link, maybe we can help you figure out the problem.


----------



## hobeone

Here it is running normally. You can hear the noise most clearly as it winds down when I switch it off
https://photos.app.goo.gl/xb6Wzj6fzmvHKaw99

Here it is with the gearbox disconnected and running. I can't detect the sound now
https://photos.app.goo.gl/3togzS8DiukAc6ecA

When I had the gearbox off I noticed the helical gear seemed to have a wobble which I noticed when it was spinning down. I'm not sure if that's just a visual artifact of the shape of it though.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/TCp8JBtHh9vyYQmV6

Ideas?


----------



## pintodeluxe

Yeah, that doesn't sound normal compared to mine.

I'm not sure what to start replacing.


----------



## hobeone

I've been talking with the Shelix folks as well. The current theory is that there's some garbage in the threads that causing the runout in the helical gear. They're sending me a tap to borrow to try and clean it up. I'll report back after trying that.


----------



## hobeone

Tried the tap and it didn't work. Worked with customer support to return the cutter head and they shipped me a replacement. That one works great.


----------



## Michaelfile23

Carl,
I think I have 5 bolts that I had to buy from the local Ace after having the same experience. A couple I was able to slot and coax out with a flathead and some penetrating oil, a couple I had to drill and extract, which made a job that's a pain even more so. I think I put the last edge on my knives last night. Doubtful I'll get away with another sharpening so guess I'm gonna pull the trigger on the spiral head. Just debating between Byrd or Grizzly, but I've also learned you get what you pay for…and you also get what you don't pay for, which usually costs you more.

Mike F


----------



## northwoodsman

Which ever route you go don't go with the undersized one that slides right in. Get the full size one that you have to remove the blades first. It will take maybe an extra 45 minutes to install but you won't have an underpowered planer that the thickness gauge will never be accurate on, that won't work with the positive stops, and will remove minimal material each run. The smaller one also causes excessive force on the tension springs that cause issues. I'm no expert but I did a lot of research and watched a lot video's when I was contemplating the switch and there were a lot of regrets.


----------

